# De lurking



## angelisagemini (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm Angel and I had my first visit to MAC yesterday!!! It was great! 
I'd always thought high end makeup was a rip off and just all about having that fancy name or packaging and while yes, that is a part of it, the quality of the products is so nice. 
I'm 24, and happily married to my Marine and mama of a little boy. We're stationed in North Carolina right now but they are sending us to Okinawa Japan this summer so I'm hoping to build up my stash before I have to start paying for shipping!


----------



## n_c (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 22, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Merinette (Mar 22, 2010)

Some "high-end" makeup *is* a ripoff... some of it doesn't work any better than the cheapest drugstore brands, and you really *are* paying for packaging. Thankfully, MAC is completely awesome! & for everything else, there is the Review forum...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to the forum Angel!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra Angel =)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Angel!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad to find you're already posting!


----------

